# rod question



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

can you use a spinning reel on a conventional rod? it would be used just for jigging so I'm not worried about the friction from the smaller eyes. I was more curious about the spine of the rod and if the eyes were fashioned differently. thanks!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yhe spline on a conventinal is backwards of a spinning rod . It could break on you !


----------

